# Stock RB26dett Pass Smog???



## angeldunk707 (Jun 19, 2008)

WILL A STOCK RB26DETT PASS CALIFORNIA EMISSIONS??? IF NOT WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO MAKE IT PASS??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're talking about installing an RB26DETT into an 240SX, no, it will not pass CA emissions. If you want it to pass emissions, find a friend in inspections.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

lol, just leave it in the Skyline...

wtf? 
i mean hell!
someone who doesn't know if a Skyline engine is street legal, when the engine they bought came from ..... a Skyline.

do us all a favor and leave the damn engine in the Skyline so ppl like me will have GT car when we make it up there.

i swear.. probably just gonna wreck it in a week anyways.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

what engine management are you using? stock ecu? many places require OBDII for smog so that will fail you right off the bat. i think cali requires OBDII. but in short no it wont pass the sniffer.

ignore that ochno guy....he gets emotional when it comes to anything skyline related.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

in other words, write your senator, cuz stock-holders sure as hell ain't gonna do anything.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

o shit...here comes the drama llama!! 

shut up concrete guy.


----------



## 666666 (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks participation!


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

this is why i like owning a car in idaho. emissions here is a breeze.


----------



## DNA MOTORING (Sep 3, 2008)

The RB26DETT will not pass CA smog check at all (from a conventional, legal standpoint). With that said, right amount of money can make anything happen... more or less. LOL


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I've seen a few skyline engined 240s out here.... but I live in Florida. Maybe you should pack your bags


----------



## EmperorBen (Oct 8, 2009)

hey what about R35 engines? will they pass CA smog in another car (i.e/a 240sx or 300zx)


----------

